# Roaming after flashing SOME roms



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

Alright so I previously posted on this and still have not found any answers or had any luck. For some reason when I flash any AOKP, CM9, or MIUI roms my signal indicator shows that I'm roaming and can not connect to data. But then other roms (sourcery, Liquid, Gummy) there are no problems. I have tried various rom/kernel combinations and nothing has worked. I recently tried in an area where I knew I had full signal and strong 4g and it still roams for absolutely no reason. Maybe there is something I overlooked or was unaware of, but if ANYONE can shed ANY light on this situation I will most definitely be grateful.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Radios are radios. They are the same on all roms. You may have a bum phone. Return it.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

Barf said:


> Radios are radios. They are the same on all roms. You may have a bum phone. Return it.


See but that's the thing, there's no issue on some roms and I'll have excellent reception but on AOKP, CM9, and MIUI even after reflashing the current radios (and older ones too) it is just always roaming no matter the signal strength. I know it's not a hardware issue because I've narrowed it down to those roms. That's the only time there's an issue.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never had a roaming triangle on ics. How do you know you're roaming? And in the op you said you had no data. If you can somehow tell you're roaming with no data, return your phone.

Edit: or turn off data roaming


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

Barf said:


> I've never had a roaming triangle on ics. How do you know you're roaming? And in the op you said you had no data. If you can somehow tell you're roaming with no data, return your phone.
> 
> Edit: or turn off data roaming


Forgot to mention in OP that I have a Verizon Gnex, but anyways when it's roaming it has the little "R" above the signal indicator (also says in status where you check dbm, IMEI, etc) and I have data roaming turned off. When doing the initial set up I have to skip the google account sign in because it will only try to connect to wifi (which I don't have at home or work) N[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]ot having much luck with this problem... If anyone can think of a reason why a Verizon Nexus would connect as roaming on some roms (AOKP, CM9, MIUI) but not others (Liquid, ICSourcery, Gummy) I'm all ears. Is there something those groups of roms have in common that I'm not aware of? Would like to try out more than just 3 or 4 roms out of the 15-20 out there. Any help would be VERY much appreciated.[/background]


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Try going back to bone stock unrooted, relock your bootloader (will wipe EVERYTHING), and then unlock and root. If that doesn't fix it then I have no idea what you should do.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Try going back to bone stock unrooted, relock your bootloader (will wipe EVERYTHING), and then unlock and root. If that doesn't fix it then I have no idea what you should do.


This. I've never seen a roaming signal. If it still does it and causes data drops, I'd return.it to stock and demand a new one.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> Try going back to bone stock unrooted, relock your bootloader (will wipe EVERYTHING), and then unlock and root. If that doesn't fix it then I have no idea what you should do.


Ya if I don't have it figured out by this weekend that'll probably be my next move(hopefully doesn't have to come to that though). I'm just baffled how the issue is only with roms based off AOKP, CM9 and MIUI, but no problems at all with the others. I've seen posts/forums where people had similar problems, but there's sounded more like a consistent hardware problem. Have yet to find any info on someone with this particular issue, which sucks big time cause I'm stumped. Got my Nexus less than two weeks ago coming from a Charge and was ready to try out AOKP and CM9 but apparently my Nexus had other plans...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

As long as you back up your SD card on your comp, flashing back to stock really isn't that big of a pain or time consumer. Probably your best bet. Good luck man. Keep us updated.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

Barf said:


> This. I've never seen a roaming signal. If it still does it and causes data drops, I'd return.it to stock and demand a new one.


Ya if it comes down to it that's what I'll need to do. If I'm the only one having the issue then there's got to be SOMETHING about the phone. The only thing is on stock and the roms where it does connect, the signal is perfect and doesn't drop data, so I'd hate to take a chance trading out a good one for a bum one just cause some roms wouldn't work. But on the other hand I'm a flash-a-holic and would love to be able to try everything that's out there... A rock and a hard place...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You say you don't want to trade a good one for a bum one, but if you root and unlock via the posted adb thread then there's no reason your phone should behave any different than mine and everyone else's. If you unlocked and rooted via that method, and you restore and reroot via the same method and it still acts up, chances are you'll be trading a bum phone for a good one, and not the other way around. Good luck.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SWEEN said:


> Alright so I previously posted on this and still have not found any answers or had any luck. For some reason when I flash any AOKP, CM9, or MIUI roms my signal indicator shows that I'm roaming and can not connect to data. But then other roms (sourcery, Liquid, Gummy) there are no problems. I have tried various rom/kernel combinations and nothing has worked. I recently tried in an area where I knew I had full signal and strong 4g and it still roams for absolutely no reason. Maybe there is something I overlooked or was unaware of, but if ANYONE can shed ANY light on this situation I will most definitely be grateful.


just curious...what prl does your phone have?


----------



## URPREY (Oct 19, 2011)

I had the some roaming issue. It just started out of the blue, and no matter what ROM I flashed, it still indicated I was roaming. It even did it when I flashed back to stock. I ended up exchanging my phone and the problem went away.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

razorloves said:


> I had the some roaming issue. It just started out of the blue, and no matter what ROM I flashed, it still indicated I was roaming. It even did it when I flashed back to stock. I ended up exchanging my phone and the problem went away.


See but that's the thing, on stock (rooted), Liquid, ICSourcery, and Gummy it has no problem. It's just when I flash AOKP, CM9, or MIUI based roms. So not quite the same problem (not meant to sound rude) And that's what is killing me. There's no rhyme or reason why it would just start roaming. I'm not a noob, but also not an expert by any means, and this one is just over my head apparently. If I have a chance tonight I am going to try relocking and unrooting and see if that helps (fingers crossed)


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

Just an update for everyone who replied trying to help. After countless tries of flashing, reflashing, redownloading, going back to 4.0.2 then taking the OTA, nothing has solved this damn roaming problem. So at this point it seems another phone is my best option. Does anyone happen to know if they keep records of if you bought the phone from them? I got mine off of Craigs List so was just curious if there was even a point in calling them. If not then back to Craig's list to find another phone I guess. Was dying to have Paranoid Android as my daily driver. Hopefully I'll be able to soon...


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

SWEEN said:


> Ya if it comes down to it that's what I'll need to do. If I'm the only one having the issue then there's got to be SOMETHING about the phone. The only thing is on stock and the roms where it does connect, the signal is perfect and doesn't drop data, so I'd hate to take a chance trading out a good one for a bum one just cause some roms wouldn't work. But on the other hand I'm a flash-a-holic and would love to be able to try everything that's out there... A rock and a hard place...


 Go into your network settings, More.../Mobile networks/system select and choose Home only. this will force your radios to NOT ROAM.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

JkdJEdi said:


> Go into your network settings, More.../Mobile networks/system select and choose Home only. this will force your radios to NOT ROAM.


Ya that was one of the first things I tried and it didn't make a difference if it was on home or auto. I'll try again just to make sure though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## zulu208 (Jul 3, 2012)

my phone stay in roaming as well in this new place EVEN when i tell the damn phone to use HOME ONLY.

What did you end up doing SWEEN?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm also having this problem on AOKP. I would hate to use any other ROM because I've tried almost all, and AOKP M1 with lean 2.5 gives me a monster 4 hours of screen on-time with 14-16 hours on. Nothing else comes even remotely close.

Buuuut, I'm roaming at work. Really annoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

